# Cats and Dogs



## Ozarker (Dec 18, 2019)

After years hanging around this website it has become apparent that a cat or dog is a necessity to round out one's kit. Any suggestions as to type and colors?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 18, 2019)

You can have my wife's cat, I'll even pay postage


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2019)

A black and white cat. It has the highest DR.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> After years hanging around this website it has become apparent that a cat or dog is a necessity to round out one's kit. Any suggestions as to type and colors?


An Irish Setter    , crazy, lively, lovable, adorable, beautiful, sensitive, playful, great companion,and so much more!
But don't buy a show-dog !


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> You can have my wife's cat, I'll even pay postage


I don' want the cat, I want your cat's Pookie !


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 18, 2019)

Best big dog ever: Warlock. Cross between a Doberman and a Rottweiler. Smart, loyal, and kid friendly (if raised correctly). Better looking than either of its parents. Medium shedding, which you'll hardly notice on a dark hardwood floor with matching furniture.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 18, 2019)

Cocker Spaniel....female.

Smart, loyal, always there to try to "help" you....and small enough they can hang on the couch with you and the family...

Best little pup I ever had....


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 18, 2019)

Photogenic. Must be photogenic. At least if part of the grand plan is to start posting pictures of it on the web!


----------



## Dantana (Dec 18, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> A black and white cat. It has the highest DR.


I opted for backup body redundancy and have a black cat and a white cat. It's not just the DR that ends up being challenging.


----------



## LDS (Dec 18, 2019)

Just like you need cameras and lenses that fit your photo style, you need a pet that fits with your life style, for a happy relationship. Some dogs (and even some cats) are very active and need an active human companion as well. Others fit well lazier humans too, just like most cats. A dog can follow you around (and ruin your birds shots), a cat can't (but can still ruin bird shots in your garden) - but a cat won't force you to walk under the rain. A cat can help you in post-processing, but besides a mouse pad, you'll need a cat pad as well (I have still to figure out where to plug the tail - don't do this if you fear scratches on your monitor):




Anyway, I never had to look for cats. They usually find me anyway.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2019)

Very funny.  Well done, LDS.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2019)

LDS said:


> Just like you need cameras and lenses that fit your photo style, you need a pet that fits with your life style, for a happy relationship. Some dogs (and even some cats) are very active and need an active human companion as well. Others fit well lazier humans too, just like most cats. A dog can follow you around (and ruin your birds shots), a cat can't (but can still ruin bird shots in your garden) - but a cat won't force you to walk under the rain. A cat can help you in post-processing, but besides a mouse pad, you'll need a cat pad as well (I have still to figure where to plug the tail - don't do this if you fear scratches on your monitor):
> 
> 
> Anyway, I never had to look for cats. They usually find me anyway.



Looks like one of my cats.... she is very helpful when I try editing video of chickadees


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi CanonFanBoy.
It is important that whatever you get if it really is part of your kit it needs to fit the kit bag!



Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 19, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> It is important that whatever you get if it really is part of your kit it needs to fit the kit bag!
> View attachment 187837
> 
> ...


That's why a telescopic animal (like a great dane) is to be prefered, provided Roger states it to be as rugged as the RF 70-200 !


----------



## Viggo (Apr 2, 2020)

Tried my ST-E3 as a trigger to my 600 RT which in turn optically trigger my Bron lamp, worked well enough. IKEA blackout curtain as background. My two fur balls .


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Viggo.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 3, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Viggo.


Thanks a lot Click!


----------

